# Technique, Theory, Playing Tips and Tricks > Theory, Technique, Tips and Tricks >  What scales to use to improvise with "minor swing"?

## makemerry

I'm looking for suggestions as to how to improvise over the chord changes in "minor swing" as played by django or grisman.  What scales would you use or how would you think about playing the improvization?  Thanks in advance.

----------


## John McGann

Django and Grisman play totally different versions in different keys.

Scales are less important than chord tones (arpeggios). Get to know them for each chord, they reside in the suggested scales. These scales are just suggestions, you can use the chromatic scale  :Wink: 

Django original-  Am6 (A melodic minor or dorian) A B C D E F# G (dorian), replace G# for G for melodic minor)
Dm6 (D mel minor or dorian) D E F G A B C (dorian, replace C# for C for mel)
E7 (A harmonic minor E F G# A B C D)

Grisman Dm7 (D dorian) Gm7 (G dorian) A7 (D harm A Bb C# D E F G) Dm7
bridge Gm7 A7 Dm Gm7 Bb7 ( F mel Bb C D E F G Ab) A7

A great book on this topic is Bert Ligon's "Connecting Chords with Linear Harmony".

----------


## Pete Martin

> A great book on this topic is Bert Ligon's "Connecting Chords with Linear Harmony".


John, I'm glad you said this.  I feel this book has taught me more about good Jazz soloing than any other I've read (I read a lot, probably should practice more...)

----------


## makemerry

I appreciate the suggestions John.  Thanks much.

----------


## Mattg

Wow John. I had fun trying your suggestions out. I was a bit stuck with a few rehearsed licks that I play at jams.

----------


## Jon Hall

> Django and Grisman play totally different versions in different keys.
> 
> Scales are less important than chord tones (arpeggios). Get to know them for each chord, they reside in the suggested scales. These scales are just suggestions, you can use the chromatic scale 
> 
> Django original-  Am6 (A melodic minor or dorian) A B C D E F# G (dorian), replace G# for G for melodic minor)
> Dm6 (D mel minor or dorian) D E F G A B C (dorian, replace C# for C for mel)
> E7 (A harmonic minor E F G# A B C D)
> 
> Grisman Dm7 (D dorian) Gm7 (G dorian) A7 (D harm A Bb C# D E F G) Dm7
> ...


John,

In regards to the Grisman arrangement, are you recommending playing the D harmonic minor scale against the A7 and the F melodic minor scale against the Bb7 or the entire bridge?

Jon

----------


## John McGann

F mel against the Bb7, but not the whole bridge... you could see Gm7 A7 Dm7 getting the D harm if you like the sound; I might use D harm on Gm7 A7 but switch to a m6 sound (dorian or MM) on the Dm chord...but really, the scale choices (to me) are secondary; it's about what kind of mood to do you want to get across in your improvised melody. There's always more than one choice, which is great is it keeps things exciting...

----------

